# Need help trying to get off med's



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

Has anyone tried to wean themselves off anti-anxiety meds successfully? I am on Clonazepam and I'm trying not to take it but I'm getting wicked headaches, blurred vision and dizziness. This is usually a side effect when taking it, I didn't expect it to be a side effect getting off it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

You should wean off slowly under the care of your doctor. I'm going to have to get weaned off of Restoril (temazepan) I take for sleep. My doc says that all those meds must be gradually titrated down. I would not do htis alone if you've taken this stuff along time.


----------

